#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Διατμητικοί ήλοι vs Διατμητικών συνδέσμων

## SMBD

---

----------


## palex

Τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Δεν ειναι και αμιλητέο το κόστος τους αλλα γλυτώνεις την γεννήτρια που ειναι σημαντικό. 
Σου δίνουν και ενα CD μαζι για να υπολογίζεις τους συνδέσμους αλλα δεν μου φανηκε πολύ ευχρηστο και δεν το υποστηριζαν καλα σε συμβουλές για την χρήση τους.

----------


## palex

http://www.hilti.gr/data/editorials/...0Fastening.pdf

Εφτασε!
Η Ηιltι στο δίνει το cd.
σελ 150 βλέπεις και το εργαλειο που εχει ομοιοτητες με το G3! κλειστρο και ολα...

----------


## lightname

Είναι πανάκριβα. Χρεώνουν το καρφί και τον σύνδεσμο ξεχωριστά. Ζήτα προσφορά και θα δεις. Επιπλέον έχουν πολύ μικρότερη αντοχή από τους ήλους και μπορεί να μην επαρκούν, ανάλογα με το άνοιγμα.
Το υλικό δεν δικαιολογεί το κόστος, απλά είναι μονοπώλιο. Μνημονεύονται και σε αγγλικά και σε γερμανικά βιβλία με θέμα τις σύμμικτες πάντως. Αν τα πουλούσαν σε λογική τιμή θα τα χρησιμοποιούσαν περισότεροι.

----------


## palex

Ξεχνας και το καψούλι και το κλειστο που θέλει αλλαγμα καθε 2-3 χιλιαδες καρφια αν θυμαμαι καλα, και κανενα 1000€ το καρφωτικό εργαλειο νομίζω.
Το πρόγραμμα δεν το εχω δει στο site τους.
Ζητηστε το απο την εταιρια και να σας κανουν και μια επιδειξη της λειτουργιας.

----------


## palex

Σε δοκό με καναβο 5Χ6μ μου εβγαιναν 2συνδεσμοι σε καθε λουκι (για την ακριβεια τρεις στα δυο λουκια μαθηματικά) και εβαλα δυο όπως φαινεται και στην φωτο του site.
Για μεγαλυτερα ανοιγματα δεν νομίζω να επαρκουν γιατι δεν χωρουν και παραπανω.
edit: διαδοκίδωση ανα 1,70μ.

----------


## lightname

Το λογισμικό δεν είναι ελλειπές. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Είχα κάνει τους υπολογισμούς και με το χέρι και έβγαιναν τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι το κόστος μπορεί να είναι απαγορευτικό. Εξαρτάται τι θα κάνεις. 1.000 τ.μ. ή δίοροφο 2*50. Στην 2η περίπτωση δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

Εργοστασιακή συγκόλληση ήλων. 
Το παραπάνω σημαίνει ότι θα χρησιμποποιήσεις ολόσωμη πλάκα και όχι με χαλυβδόφυλλο.

Εργοταξιακή συγκόληση με ποσοστό επιτυχίας 50%.
Για το παραπάνω δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω πληροφορίες. Απλά σκέφτομαι ότι από εδώ και πέρα κομμένη η μερική διατμητική σύνδεση.

----------


## lightname

Αυτό με το 50% πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Για να είμαι προς την πλευρά της ασφάλειας θα σταματήσω να σχεδιάζω σύμμικτες δοκούς με μερική διατμητική σύνδεση. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο Χρήστος Βαχλιώτης της εταιρείας DOMOS είχε αναφερθεί σε ημερίδα για τις σύμμεικτες κατασκευές (Καρδίτσα, 29.02.2008) σε ποσοστά επιτυχίας των *εργοταξιακών* ήλων πολύ πολύ μικρότερα της τάξης του 20% αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Γι αυτό μας προέτρεπε πάντα να γίνονται στο εργοστάσιο.

----------


## Xάρης

Εργοστασιακοί ήλοι λοιπόν για να μη χάνουμε τον ύπνο μας.
Ή εργοταξιακοί της Hilti για μικρά έργα όπου η διαφορά κόστους είναι μικρή.

----------

